# How to find a Coach?



## Plainsman (Dec 28, 2002)

What are some reliable sources abroad for one to refer to when in search of some form of coaching in their area?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*abroad ? over seas? coach?*

try craigs list. its free. found almost everywhere. :shade:


----------

